# Oliver: "Fall 'N More 2"



## TMcCLOSKEY (Oct 13, 2012)

Gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome picture!! It really captures his spirit.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

OH WOW... Oliver is stunning, what gorgeous photos  Wow!


----------



## Luv4puppiessk (Sep 30, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! Very clear!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I love your work! So professional! I wish you are my assistant and fix all my pictures


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Such a beautiful picture. Thank you!


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

Amazing, wow is he ever handsome!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Beautiful! (Pup and shots.)


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice shots! Your boy is beautiful.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

That picture could be in a magazine, awesome


----------



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

Beautiful picture! He is a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

You take fantastic pictures!! Of course such a handsome subject doesn't hurt!


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

Really fantastic photo and the the background really compliments him beautifully


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

WOW! Nice!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Hearts of Gold said:


> Thanks for the comments.


I love this one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Beautiful picture.

Love the big smile of that handsome guy and the feeling of movement in his fur!

Great shots!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow, he's looking great!


----------

